# [SOLVED] 502 Bad Gateway mean blocked?



## maXrich (Jan 6, 2010)

When trying to access http://movies-links.tv/
I get a blank page that reads "502 Bad Gateway".

When I accessed the same web page from an anonymous proxy sever website the page loads correctly.

Does that mean the website blocked my IP address? Or my ISP blocked the website?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: 502 Bad Gateway mean blocked?*

Since that's doubtless an illegal movie site, the ISP may have indeed blocked it. 

The disclaimer from the site in question, obviously trying to use the PirateBay argument that didn't work for PirateBay!


> *Disclaimer:*
> Watch Movies provides links to other sites on the Internet (DivX host sites, supernovatube.com, megavideo.com, myspace.com, tudou.com, veoh.com, youku.com, youtube.com, and others.) We do not host or upload any video, films, or media files. *Therefore, Watch Movies is not responsible for the accuracy, compliance, copyright, legality, decency, or any other aspect of the content of other linked sites.* If you have any legal issues please contact the appropriate media file owners / host sites.


----------



## maXrich (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you John. The website was not blocked.
It was up and running again within the next hour after I posted the question.

They had a technical problem with the website for all North American IP address,
thankfully they resolved the problem. The site is up and running again. :smile:


----------



## jcraven (Jun 26, 2010)

I had the same problem with this site ** removed by moderator ** . The best thing to do is wait a couple of hours and it will come back. It's usually on the site owners end.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please don't post that kind of link here, perhaps taking another look at the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct is in order.


----------

